# Masteron...ouch!!



## Yaya (Aug 7, 2013)

On week 6 of my cycle...upped masteron from 100mg eod to 150mg eod..

Every morning i get a painful erection.. like totally drop dead stiff, also horny as fuck..

between the rips causing this horrible cts and masteron giving me solid meat.. i almost wanna cry every morning

Most guys would never complain but this is a ragging woody...angry dick


----------



## Georgia (Aug 7, 2013)

Can I just run Mast off-cycle for the rock hard erections?


----------



## R1rider (Aug 7, 2013)

I get the rock hard erections without the masteron..... so i should steer clear of masteron lol


----------



## losieloos (Aug 7, 2013)

Let GK slob your knob every morning,I'm pretty sure he wouldn't mind.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm on mast E right now. Unfortunatly, it doesn't make me anymore horny then any other cycle. I'm only on 400mg/week, but I definitely like it. 

It's def not tren though. Tren dick just takes on a life of it's own, destroying everything in its path. I just want a ham sandwich and some sleep, but tren dick yells at me and says to keep on fucking.


----------



## Braw16 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yaya masteron does the same to me if feels like your skin is going to rip. didn't really pay attention to it because I was running a cut stack. Once I got off the stack I figured it must have been the mast plus the damn thing never wanted to go down lol.


----------



## Big_paul_ski (Aug 7, 2013)

Good'ol mast. Love the stuff lol. Mast and tren and in a sex addict for sure. Everything starts looking good.


----------



## jyoung8j (Aug 7, 2013)

Mayb thts where the boner is coming from...hmm I may use masteron forever lol


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 7, 2013)

Yaya, please stop your bitching.

Someday, when the morning wood fairy stops visiting your house, you can start a thread about having no angry dick action. But until that time, no complaints about erections. 


Its all fun and games until someone gets poked in the eye with a dick.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yaya.....you are hilarious! But, I know what you mean....I have been cruising on 200mg of mast p per week.  Holly smokes I have an armed weapon in my pants....and I ain't afraid to use it.  Maybe go back to 100mg's eod or consider getting together with Mrs. Yaya in the middle of the night (I can tell you that does help I know from experience).  Not with Mrs Yaya.....that's Mrs Tran for all you pervs out there!



Yaya said:


> On week 6 of my cycle...upped masteron from 100mg eod to 150mg eod..
> 
> Every morning i get a painful erection.. like totally drop dead stiff, also horny as fuck..
> 
> ...


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 9, 2013)

ttt for turgid, veiny, mast-driven boners.


----------



## Bigwhite (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry but I don't see a problem here. Have to do something while the coffee is brewing...


----------



## Rip (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm looking forward to this!  Hahaha...I'm going to start Mast prop in a few days from now


----------



## italian1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Yaya I'm with you. Week 6 or so here also. The morning pre-piss wood is extremely painful. Sometimes wakes me up in the middle of the night too. Hurts like a mofo.


----------



## katelly (Aug 11, 2013)

Yaya said:


> On week 6 of my cycle...upped masteron from 100mg eod to 150mg eod..
> 
> Every morning i get a painful erection.. like totally drop dead stiff, also horny as fuck..
> 
> ...


I'm laughing to hard to respond


----------



## Yaya (Aug 12, 2013)

italian1 said:


> Yaya I'm with you. Week 6 or so here also. The morning pre-piss wood is extremely painful. Sometimes wakes me up in the middle of the night too. Hurts like a mofo.



Yes, this is what I am experiencing .. Hard ons and carpel tunnel at 4am..


----------

